# Here comes that mixed feeling of excitement & trepidation



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Two years ago I wrote an orchestral work consisting of five short movements. Last year I was honored that it was given a reading by a professional orchestra and proud that they read through it without any problems...unless you count imbalances (_which is very understandable as the individual players have no idea what the other parts are like_)...BUT STILL, LOL...the timpani player thought she was doing a kettledrum concerto!

Well, I'm off in a few days to hear the premiere of this work by a ad hoc orchestra. And as I mentioned in one of my previous blogs here, when I have no idea how a musician or group of them will actually do, a sense of worry hangs over me even though I thrilled to having it performed.

One day, I'll be able to share "a real orchestra recording" of this piece at TC (there is a scheduled performance by a different orchestra later & it's been recorded but not released by yet another). So whether it's this specific one or not remains to be seen.


----------

